# Unidirectional Cutting Tolerance



## Antuan79 (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello,
I've been having issues with my vinyl plotter not cutting through completely on text and shapes. There is maybe 1/16" that does not get cut through and I have to cut through everything by hand. It's a pain when there is a lot of text. I have reinstalled the software, I'm using Flexi 8.5 Starter, and this has not made a difference.

Anyway, I'm wondering if there is a setting I need to adjust(already changed speed and force over & over)to get this to cut completely. I've tried new blades as well and contacted the manufacturer about the issue. What does unidirectional cutting tolerance refer to? Mine is set at 1.00" and that's the only setting I was thinking could make a difference. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

Just for clarification, when you say it's "not cutting through completely", are you referring to issues like not closing the cut line, like at the corners? If so, check your off-set setting. It may need adjusting.

What type of cutter, blade (i.e. 45 or 60 degree), and material are you using? Also, what off-set, force and speed settings are you currently using? Knowing these may help us to help you zero in on the cause of the problem.


----------



## Antuan79 (Apr 16, 2010)

Yes not closing the cutline when it is finishing the shape/text. I checked the offset and it was at 0 so I changed it to .02" and cut some small text which seemed to help a bit but not completely.

The settings for speed are fairly slow; 150mms and force is 70g using a new 45 degree blade. Do you think the offset needs adjusted more?


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

Yes, I'd suggest adjusting it a bit more. Without knowing what type of cutter you're using, it's hard to give you starting numbers.

If you are using a Roland GX-24, try starting with the default offset of .25 if you are using a 45 degree blade, or .40 if you're using a 60 degree blade. Then, if necessary, test small incremental adjustments as necessary to dial it in from there.


----------



## FireNetSales (May 11, 2013)

mzmadmax said:


> Just for clarification, when you say it's "not cutting through completely", are you referring to issues like not closing the cut line, like at the corners? If so, check your off-set setting. It may need adjusting.
> 
> What type of cutter, blade (i.e. 45 or 60 degree), and material are you using? Also, what off-set, force and speed settings are you currently using? Knowing these may help us to help you zero in on the cause of the problem.


You Should Have A Setting Under The ADVANCED TAB. Make Sure AUTO WELD Is Checked! Think This Should Solve Your Problem. Just Got My First Ever Cutter And Had Same Problem. This Fixed It For Me. Been Cutting With Seiki 30" Cutter And Flexi 8.5 For 1 Week. Only $100.00 Into This HOBBY


----------

